

Nice to meet you, I'm the guy who hacked your site - fredsters_s
http://www.inc.com/christine-lagorio/hired-hacking-and-serendipity.html

======
donretag
Screen scraping is now considering hacking? Well, I guess Andrew Auernheimer
"Weev" did get convicted for something similar.

~~~
josefresco
More of a "business hack" than a technology hack. He utilized tech to
manipulate an existing market to his benefit (getting top designers to
participate) and then used it to help promote his own product.

~~~
johnd83
hacking is getting access to something you shouldn't have, which is not what
he's done. It's definitely clever, don't get me wrong, but the use of word
'hack' here was solely for PR

------
SchizoDuckie
Urgh. The value of the word hacking has been undergoing so much inflation in
the last couple of years that you're now considered a master hacker if you can
write a simple web spider.

We need new words.

------
johnd83
Scraping isn't hacking

